# Kalender (GUI) wie bei Visual Studio 2003



## mchashi (5. Juli 2004)

Hi @ all,

nachdem ich hier gelesen habe, dass einige Programmierer NetBeans zur Erzeugung von GUI Code benutzen und dann in Eclipse etc. weiterprogrammieren, habe ich das auch so ausprobiert und finde es recht gut.

Das einzigste was ich vermisse, ist eine Art Kalender, den man aus Visual Studio her kennt. Gibt es so etwas auch?

Danke schon mal.

Gruß
Sven.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:

http://www.toedter.com/en/jcalendar/

Gruß Tom


----------

